# [Webinar]Git started...



## M.L. (20. Jul 2020)

...- verteilte Versionsverwaltung mit Git vom 15.07.20

Könnte für manch eine(n) ganz interessant sein: Link bei ThinkTecture


----------



## Bela B. (21. Jul 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis! Bin zwar erst bis zur Hälfte durch und habe auch schon etwas Erfahrung (und auch ein Buch zu) mit Git, aber schadet ja auch nicht sich das ganze nochmal als Video zu verinnerlichen.


----------

